

China's Class of 1977 - First university entrance exams in a decade - albertsun
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/06/world/asia/06china.html

======
byrneseyeview
The US during the Great Depression had a few cases like this. I believe the
NYPD placed people entirely based on standardized tests in the 1930's, and had
10 to 100 applicants for every available spot--and an extremely effective
police force.

And here's a fairly politically-incorrect view of how CCNY, a free school that
also admitted students only based on test scores:
<http://www.lagriffedulion.f2s.com/iq.htm> . What's amazing about them is that
they have eight alumni who went on to win Nobel Prizes, all graduated in the
same 21-year period, and the school was, well, not exactly Ivy League.

------
cma
>But the teacher predicted that she would be asked why she wanted to study
French, advising her to say she was doing it to serve the revolution.

Sort of like a Harvard admissions interview.

------
tokenadult
I remember meeting many of those new college graduates when they came to the
United States (and, particularly, to my alma mater) in the early 1980s.

